# Gerber Viper



## Song Dog (Feb 3, 2006)

I just lead into looking at these on the net. Have any of you seen, used, or installed one? I seen a video on them from somewhere, seemed impressive on the screen.
Any thoughts?

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## CPlumb (Jan 17, 2008)

Song,

I use them ALL THE TIME ! These are GREAT toilets :thumbsup: . The Toto gets a lot of press ,,,, fine ,,,they are also quite expensive compared to Gerbers .

I don't have the link handy ,,,, but in the latest polls that I've seen . Gerber viper and especially the AVALANCHE rank higher in performance then ALL the rest !

Simply repair parts ( if/when needed ) ,customer satisfaction, good designs for the finicky homeowner .

Try it ,,,, you'll like it !!

CPlumb


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

From what I have seen on The Net, The Viper, able to flush a two-inch ball down its throaty flange, has NOTHING but GOOD reviews. Especially in the cost/benefit column!


----------

